# new



## fishfood (Jun 30, 2015)

been a lurker..
now a member
thanks for having me


----------



## Brainfreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

In new as well.  Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jul 1, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Glad you decided to join

Sent from my SPH-L600 using Tapatalk


----------

